# Using API´s in Excel



## JakeSwe (Jul 10, 2012)

I would very much like to know the basics on how to use APIs for Excel.

Do you guys know of any good guides or so? 

Thanks


----------



## Case_Germany (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, 

one possibility is the "_API Guide_":

API


----------



## xenou (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ yes, the above link is a good one:
http://allapi.mentalis.org/vbtutor/tutmain.shtml


----------

